# ISTJ, INTP, ISTP or INTJ?



## sundae1 (Jun 15, 2013)

hey! i took the mbti test awhile ago, and i kept getting istj. however, recently i retook the test (a few times) and found that i kept getting either istj, intp, istp or intj.

my I and T are really strong, so i'm pretty convinced that i'm a IxTx. i think my S/P & J/P could be rather weak, which is why i keep getting these deviated results. but i'd like to know my true (or at least, closest to my true) type. if it helps, i identify as a enneagram 9w1 sx/sp, but i could be wrong there.

i like being organized and neat, though i don't always carry it out physically as i'm usually too lazy to. although i may not be very physically organized, i always know where something is or what i've done on a certain memorable event no matter how long ago it was. i also enjoy making to-do lists at the start of each day, though i don't usually carry them out. writing everything down (without actually doing it) just gives me a sense of satisfaction i guess.

i can be very dedicated to things i take interest in, but highly unresponsive to anything i don't have an interest in. i enjoy spending time alone with myself (i'm definitely an I) and thinking about how i can improve myself. i don't actually carry it out, though, i just like to think about it.

i can be very emotional, especially when i'm stressed or angry and i'm told it's apparently very obvious to others when i have one of those sentiments though to me i feel like i'm hiding my emotions. i don't easily divulge my feelings to others but when i'm with people i'm comfortable with (albeit these people are few) i can't stop talking. i absolutely cannot do work when my emotions are messed up, i just give up due to not being able to focus.

thanks in advance! i couldn't really be bothered to fill out the questionnaire since it was so long, lol. i might not have given enough info so just ask if you'd like any more in order to help type me.  thanks!


----------



## questioner33 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think you are an IN type, not sure about the other 2, You sound similar to me, I used to test ISTJ also, but I think I was misunderstanding the questions that deal with S. But I can't decide whether I am an INFJ or An INTP or other possibilities.


----------

